# Setting the Pattern for a Continental



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all. I need to fix Kala's continental. All the shaved area is growing out and it is bugging me, so I would like to know exactly where NOT to cut so I can shave the rest of the area. These are more of my not-so-glamorous photos, but if you could give me pointers on where I should let the hair grow out that would be great. I know on the back legs i need to let the hair grow just over the hocks. The front legs still puzzle me. Thanks!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

you need to move your line back to just past the last rib and move the rosettes back and make them a bit smaller. The rosettes should be just over the "hip bones". The jacket is clippered way to far forward and this makes your dog look long in the back. 

The front bracelets should come up about 1/2 way to the bottom of the jacket (where it comes down onto the leg), which usually stops JUST below the "elbow". 

I'd say, concentrate on those things, then you can fine tune the the other stuff.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Cameo said:


> you need to move your line back to just past the last rib and move the rosettes back and make them a bit smaller. The rosettes should be just over the "hip bones". The jacket is clippered way to far forward and this makes your dog look long in the back.
> 
> The front bracelets should come up about 1/2 way to the bottom of the jacket (where it comes down onto the leg), which usually stops JUST below the "elbow".
> 
> I'd say, concentrate on those things, then you can fine tune the the other stuff.


Thank you so much! That is exactly how I needed things described to understand what to do. So I will let the hair grow at the back of the jacket, clip the rosettes smaller (more towards the rear on top hip bones). I also need the front bracelets to grow a bit higher as they are more than half way down the leg, and the back bracelets should come up. Again, this is so helpful I can't thank you enough!!

Do you think I just need to trim the rosettes or actually let more hair grow over the hip bone? It looks better with her tail up


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

they are to far forward (toward the jacket) and you'll have to move the jacket back toward the tail (just past the last rib), so the rosettes will have to be completely redone. I know that's going to be a PITA, but, hey, it's just hair right 

Look at the poodles on this site and you'll see what I'm talking about. This person breeds and shows some of the most beautiful poodles and is a world renowned groomer and teacher. http://www.feldsparcanine.com/new/gretchen.html

Also, I think the bracelets are far enough up, but you may need to take the jacket up a tad at the top of the leg (elbow), but it's hard to tell from your pics. It would be a ton easier to give a better opinion is your dog's coat was set up correctly. It looks like it's about time for a bath and blow dry


----------

